# Who you know



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Wondering from guys who have been in the trade a long time...
> 
> Is today's union world still all about who you know vs what you know in terms of getting accepted into the apprenticeship?


In my opinion yes,but if it's red hot busy out there you should be able to get in without knowing anyone.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

No. I have a material handler who's dad is one of our GF's and grandpa was our local president for 20 yrs. He placed 120 out of 800 and probably won't get in. Sucks because he knows more than most of the green horns that come out.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ah okay, it sort of seems like the more you know in NJ the better off you are. I've been helping out with the political end of things trying to work my way in with the union officials since numerous run for senate and assembly in my area. I've grown to meet most of who I needed to get in touch with and have gotten resumes handed with recommendations to some of the guys in charge.

A few more weeks of helping these guys out and hopefully something happens for me.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Wondering from guys who have been in the trade a long time...
> 
> Is today's union world still all about who you know vs what you know in terms of getting accepted into the apprenticeship?


In my area it doesn't hurt to have a little pull or a letter, but there is such an anti trades contingency among high school guidance counselors that any warm body that show up stands a chance. And recession or not our local looks to the future and takes in apprentices.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I'm going for outside lineman and I know that there are 148 guys on the list, where I fall is unknown since they don't disclose ranking. so getting in touch with BM/BA and helping their political campaigns can only help me I assume


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i was non union before union. i didnt know anyone. just show them you are going into the trade one way or another (without sounding threatening of course). eager..


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've been trying that route. You only really see these guys once at the interview though, I've followed up taking some electrical fundamentals and AC/DC theory courses to get a second interview a year from my first one.

Hopefully I don't need the second interview, my first one was in May. The outside industry seems so much different In the hiring process than inside.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I got accepted back in 1989 and did not know anyone, no names to drop.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Does nepotism decrease market share?


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Has it in any industry lol it's the way of the world.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Has it in any industry lol it's the way of the world.


Of course, if my sons wanted to get in I'd try to pull strings, human nature.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully all of my hard work for these higher ups has paid off. Only time will tell!


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Wondering from guys who have been in the trade a long time...
> 
> Is today's union world still all about who you know vs what you know in terms of getting accepted into the apprenticeship?


To a slight degree, but not really.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I got in my first try. I knew no one, had to find the hall with help of a map. Many guys in my class had spent years applying to get in had family in the local.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice what part of the country are you in?

I really feel like this whole thing varies with locals and location!


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

uconduit said:


> Does nepotism decrease market share?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And it kills morale. Unless the family is accepting to new members.

Nothing kills my wood for the company like seeing the same pollock face in every other john.

At the core, everybody is kind of related to all the other core members going back a few generations. Its creepy, but know that they have all their internal dramas, and the stronger their dramas, the weaker the local is going to be. When the family sets the bar high and acts with class, the organization grows, improves, and expands. This is because more people buy in, and existing members double down. We all want to be part of something positive at the end of the day. 

The real question is, how do we marginalize the antisocial, and since giving second chances is a hallmark of excellence, how do we get the antisocial to positively re-engage?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Nice what part of the country are you in?
> 
> I really feel like this whole thing varies with locals and location!


That was in Dayton, Ohio. I moved back to Maine and transferred my ticket.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Nice what part of the country are you in?
> 
> I really feel like this whole thing varies with locals and location!


 Jbowyer24, I am out of 351. Who you know doesn't mean squat anymore in my local. I know guys who's dad's are about to retire who can't get in. Or guys who's own fathers are buissiness agents and they are getting thrown out, because of schooling and even guys who are having union electrical contractors write recommendations for them. I got in my first try. I got lucky I knew no one. My best friend it took him 5 years and he knew plenty of someone's. My point is they are stressing on what you look like on paper. What your grades were like in highschool or college. How much time did you miss in school. How long you kept a job. Because they want someone who will complete the apprenticeship so it's not a wasted investment. 


Don't give up on trying to get in. I know the linemen side of 351 has a lot of work going on, for the next 20 years rebuilding all the electrical infrastructure. So if you don't get in this application process try again. I know plenty of guys that got in the next year. Because they were looking if you were serious to see if you would come back. They aren't looking for guys chasing money, they want guys who want to be an electrician. Good luck! Don't give up! 



Pete.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Pete! 351 is what I'm waiting on... Hopefully they pull me for the line side of things this upcoming winter...I'm going to try to retake the interview and prove to them I really want the job. I have been taking a few classes so I would be granted the reinterview. I scored 6/9 on the test but wouldn't disclose our ranking or interview. My test score is good for two years but the interview I can retry after a year of waiting (which is in may). As of right i have a few recommendations hopefully coming... I know it's not a given but I'm really hoping all of my Volunteer hours and taking these classes show them I really want the job. Any more advice from you Pete would be greatly appreciated. John


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Also... Do you have any information on how I could get my groundhand ticket? I'm trying to get into that for the mean time but haven't received any response on how to do so... I have a construction job going on 4 years but id be willing to give it up to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Keep doing what your doing. Even if you gotta retake test to score higher. Because like I said they stress the academics . And If you applied in Vineland that building is closed our new school is in folsom.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

I private messaged you check your inbox


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just responded


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't know anybody when I got in. Took me 4 years though.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

One would almost be moved to believe a meritocracy exists , eh? ~CS~


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Their were 14 people in my apprentice class and only one person did not have some sort of "pull" to get them in.

This is very similar to getting into Harvard, med-school, etc. where your dad & grandfather were graduates.

My neighbor owned a electrical contracting company and there's no way I would have ever gotten in without his influence.

One guy's dad was a big time pipefitter superintendant, other's were son's, brother's, or son-in-laws of JW's.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

What area do you live in bill?


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Jbowyer24 said:


> What area do you live in bill?


Indiana


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Their were 14 people in my apprentice class and only one person did not have some sort of "pull" to get them in.
> 
> This is very similar to getting into Harvard, med-school, etc. where your dad & grandfather were graduates.
> 
> ...


It is a local by local thing. Here we have lots of work and are always trolling for GOOD YOUNG MEN. I think they took 150 apprentices (or close to this number) this year


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

brian john said:


> Here we have lots of work and are always trolling for women, minorities, punks in saggy pants, and kids with a xbox joystick glued to their hand.


thats here


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't know anybody, but this is the south......


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ozzy, that's what ive noticed... The north seems like an "if you're connected" sort of situation. Who knows only time will tell!


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Back in the late 70's the government stepped in and mandated 51% minority hire for all future apprenticeship programs that receive government funding. Before this era if your father or grand father was not a member it was extremely hard to get in. I would imagine as Brian stated if he had the option and his kid wanted to get in he would try (yes its human nature to help your kin) but in todays society with so many others watching over our shoulders I would only guess the ones who scored highest on the entrance exam and or interview (yes that can vary from local to local) would get the opportunity to become an IBEW apprentice. Supply and demand also play into the scheme where some places have no ongoing work will not need many apprentice and other places like Brian stated may take in over 100 a year. Kin or not!


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

That sounds ridiculous that 51% need to be minorities, the fact that even if I have a better score they'll need to meet percentages is a crock of s*** to me


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Local 126*



Jbowyer24 said:


> Wondering from guys who have been in the trade a long time...
> 
> Is today's union world still all about who you know vs what you know in terms of getting accepted into the apprenticeship?


Hey buddy, In late September I had my 2nd Interview, got accepted and put on the waiting list for the lineman apprenticeship. I knew a guy in 126 but, from my understand on what candidates are selected has nothing to do with the Local Board, but NEAT itself. I ranked 5th out of 26th guys on the test but I was only average in both Math and Reading, so who knows man. I was ecstatic on receiving acceptance letter. JUST A WAITING GAME now brother.... Wish you the best.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wish you the best too man, how about these damn flyers. Makes me want to drive off the Betsy Ross.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I was put on the waiting list after 1 interview, we didnt have a second one I'm not sure if they usually conduct a second interview around here.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Wish you the best too man, how about these damn flyers. Makes me want to drive off the Betsy Ross.


they were awesome last night :laughing:


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Letsgoflyers... Was your second interview a reinterview after a year of waiting?


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

LMFAOOO. Put it this way, I wish I could push Paul Holmgren off the bridge.


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nah man, actually I should rephrase that, It was my "initial" interview. Went well I thought, but most guys in that room are Contractors. I had one guy I knew on 126 side sitting at the table that scored me well. That's all he could do for me. He said it's all up to NEAT on who they select.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I have season tickets, kicking myself in the ass for that right now.


I'm trying to take some classes down here to get a reinterview in May to maybe score higher. As far as right now I'm working as many angles as I can to get business managers and business agents to make phone calls and send letters on my behalf. Most of which are state senators and assemblymen. I'm also trying to get into Pseg at the same time. Whatever avenue that opens up doesn't matter to me as long as something does.


----------



## LetsGoFlyers19032 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey man, I DM'd you.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

I never got the DMit says you can't receive them. Email me, [email protected]


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was put on the waiting list about two years ago for 126. I need to call and find out how to reapply the site won't let me because my application was already paid for.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you remember what score you had on your test?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Do you remember what score you had on your test?


They don't tell you the score, I do know it wasn't a percentage it was a 1- I think 5 scale. Their last question to me in the interview was, "If you don't get selected will you reapply?" Had I answered no to that question I would not even have been on the list I'm sure.

They also told me that the most successful group is mid 20's to early 30's, so it may take a few more years for me to get in.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh okay they told me mine it was 0-9 and I scored a 6, above average in math and reading. Plus I'm 24 so hopefully it comes about. I'd be local 351 south jersey


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Jbowyer24 said:


> Oh okay they told me mine it was 0-9 and I scored a 6, above average in math and reading. Plus I'm 24 so hopefully it comes about. I'd be local 351 south jersey


I didn't aak what the scale was I think I had a 5 but if it is a 0-9 then I didn't do as well as I thought.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's definitely 0-9, you need a 3 to get an interview. I had 16 people in my testing class, 1 had a 7 I had a 6 and the rest were 3-5s.with 7 people not qualifying for an interview.


----------

